# International Competency Certificate



## EuroboyDC (May 13, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I'm curious whether anyone in the US has ever gotten an International Competency Certificate, and if so how. Is the ASA 104 cert a prerequisite? I'm looking to charter in Croatia next summer, and apparently they are sticklers for paperwork.

Any advice appreciated.

Thanks!

Nico


----------



## alex_sauvage (Aug 31, 2012)

They do require some form of certification from your home country , but not necessarily ICC. I recall seeing long pdf file with all accepted certifications from different countries and the limit of where you can sail with each one , but I cannot find that document right now. ASA 104 was sufficient as I recall. ASA will also issue you "Mediterranean helmsman certificate" based on your ASA104. Looks somewhat more official than your ASA log book. What you also need in Croatia is VHF radio certification.


----------



## SailBeats (Aug 15, 2014)

The Med is a little stricter on certifications than some other charter destinations. You will always be able to find a charter company that will not require an ICC. The RYA and IYT provide these ICC certificates, the ASA provides a IPC certificate. You will need to complete your ASA104 and then apply using this link below. The ICC/IPC certificates are just another way for these certification authorities to get more money. I would ask a few charter companies what their requirements are first. 

asa.com/lts-international_proficiency_certificate.html


----------

